# Banded knob tail or else?



## Illium (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey all,
I bought a Gecko at the Castle Hill reptile expo on sunday that was supposed to be a Banded Knob-tailed Gecko, says so right on the container lable.
However, when i bought it i was a bit rushed (wife in my ear saying we had to go cause our littlest one wasnt feeling well), i had a quick look and that was it.

Once i got home i gave him a good look over and the species description doesnt seem right to me. This Gecko looks much more like an N.amyae then N.wheeleri.
The tail is a dead give away (wheeleri haveing a much broader tail) and i feel stupid for not picking up on straight away.

Any ideas or confirmations?

Patterning on the head isnt as strong as most amyae pics iv seen however.

Cheers,
Rob.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2013)

Its not a Wheeleri, pretty sure its an Asper
Its not in good condition, make sure you feed it right up.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks a lot like asper. Very skinny, almost looks like a hybrid.
Weird purchase, take it back for sure.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 12, 2013)

looks asper to me!
maybe its meant to be a banded asper?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

yerr its sorta looks like a cross breed between wheeleri and apser


----------



## Illium (Feb 12, 2013)

Cheers for the replys so far.
After you guys said asper iv had a bit of a look around. 
Found this archived sale, looks pretty similar. http://reptilesdownunder.com/rdu/attachment.php?attachmentid=271&d=1345130518
Hope its ok to link that, i know some other topic forums dont link linking else where.

What in particular would donate it as an asper or cross for that matter? want to know what im looking at exactly. Wish i knew where by good reptile book went.


----------



## Radar (Feb 12, 2013)

It's not a hybrid, it's just a hungry asper - I have a pile of them sitting beside me, occasionally you get a touchy feeder that's a bit light on, standing like that it's easy to look skinnier then it is. I'd notify the seller - but you did receive a cool species 

Seriously what makes anyone think this is a hybrid?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

yerr and you probs would have payed not as much you would if it was listed as a apser becuase they are much dearer.


----------



## Illium (Feb 12, 2013)

He is feeding very well, he is also full of life, loves to bite. Definatly not behaving ill at all.
Im cool with it being an asper, i was really just looking for something in the rough knob tail group, wasnt being picky. I just didnt think it was what i was being sold.
As for contacting the selling, im trying at the moment, only have a name town and licence number to go on. Need to find a vendor list for the show.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2013)

If you post the breeders name I am sure someone will know them


----------



## Radar (Feb 12, 2013)

At that age often the difference between a 'well conditioned' animal and a 'skinny' animal is often just whether it has a gut full of food or has taken a dump already....
If you feed it every night for a bit it will pack the size on fast, I feed mine every second night and accidentally bred a sibling pair that were housed together at 9 months old this year - everything I read told me they weren't sexually mature until at least 2 usually 3 years. 

I'm sure it was just a miss-labeled tub, honest mistake, they really have no reason to try and pass one off as the other.


----------



## Illium (Feb 12, 2013)

The breeders name was Kyle Fuller.
I cant remember the name of the table they where at, might have been bazzas or something like that


----------



## Illium (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. After checking out Bazzers reptile site (thanks GeckoJosh) im certain its the asper.
He sells them and the pics on his website are pretty much the exact same. Ill contact hom in the morning to make 100% anyhow.

I guess the funnist part of this is when we bought him my son and I decided to name him Dr *****les. Classic considering the asper is the *****ly knob tail.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 12, 2013)

It is clearly not _N. wheeleri_ (lacking the bands of colour diagnostic to this species). What you have is a specimen of _N .asper_ (lack of banded digits). A little on the undernourished side but by no means critical.

Blue


----------

